# Vet Blames Raw



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Just brought George to the clinic with me because he had a drink of water at home and then vomited it up... Which he never does. I also noticed that his abdomen was hugely distended. Got to the clinic and sure enough, he weighs a full pound more than usual. Did x-rays and of course there are a few small pieces of bone in his GI tract, cuz that's what I gave him for dinner last night.. But his entire colon is also hugely distended, but the only thing the vet will focus on is those bones.. As if 2oz of chicken bones can cause him to gain a pound!

The only good thing the rads showed is that there is no other foreign body in there, so I'm guessing he gorged on some kibble or treats or something last night (I went out for a couple hours and left the dogs with my roommate). 

Pissed at my vet though, telling me "that's bad"! about feeding bones like I'm a child. So he's ok with feeding an UNBALANCED raw diet of just meat? Gimme a break. Grrrrr


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Yup, its sucks. I took my Tucker to the ER vet Tuesday night because he vomited 15-20 times and had horrible diarrhea. As soon as I told them he is fed a PMR diet, they flipped a lid and started telling me "no wonder he is sick, He probably has salmonella poisoning, gardia and is probably impacted with all those bones!" Yeah. It didnt go over well. I told the vet to grow up, not to judge that I feed my dogs a proper carnivore diet (which he went to say about how they are not carnivores *facepalm*) and not talk crap unless he has done tests and sees that my dog has that stuff wrong with him. He kept arguing and I asked to see a different, more educated vet. The next lady was very nice. 

I go to a holistic vet. He recommends raw, and supports it. So I don't have problem with him. I would definitely be looking for a new vet. I don't put up with BS from people who work for ME.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah well sadly he doesn't work for me, I work for him.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

CoverTune said:


> Yeah well sadly he doesn't work for me, I work for him.


Oh i see. Well in that case, I never recommend taking your dogs to a vet that you work for. Just like people don't got to Dr.s that are their family members. Things can be over looked easily and missed because they feel a personal connection. They may not be as thuro, and also, if you don't feel comfortable sticking up to them because you work for them, Thats never a good thing.

ETA- not saying you don't feel comfortable standing up to him, just an example.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Fair enough, but I couldn't afford most of George's care otherwise (surgery, daily meds etc).


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

CoverTune said:


> Fair enough, but I couldn't afford most of George's care otherwise (surgery, daily meds etc).


Yeah. It might just be better to nod and agree and then do what you want anyway and ignore it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I understand why people don't tell their vets they feed raw, or why they don't give them bones if they know they are going in. And it sucks - that is a fear I have, that they won't look beyond the raw diet and find out what's REALLY wrong. It sounds like that's what is happening to you.

I had to take snorkels in a couple months ago and she had an entire chicken head in her stomach - she doesn't chew too well. I was so afraid the vet would see that chicken head and pay no attention to the gummy worms and peanut butter bars she had eaten and which was causing the problem. Luckily, she was not like your vet.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

xellil said:


> that is a fear I have, that they won't look beyond the raw diet and find out what's REALLY wrong. It sounds like that's what is happening to you.


That's exactly what I feel is happening, and it's what makes me so mad. I'm glad I can see the x-rays for myself, so I don't feel like George is in any danger any more.. but I just can't even fathom how the Dr can think that 2oz of chicken bones in his stomach can account for massive bloating, and a pound of weight gain, that just doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm glad my conventional vet doesn't criticize me about raw. Even when I brought Tux for an emergency appointment b/c I was worried about an obstruction (from eating gumballs and sticks in the yard), my vet, who knows I feed raw, didn't go into a tizzy and panic and tell me I was killing my dog with bones. He just calmly examined Tux, stuck his finger up his butt, and pulled out some stick fragments. He actually asked me to "excuse his ignorance", when he proceeded to ask me what Tux ate that day and if it was something he normally ate. But yeah, not one mention about raw being at fault. The rest of the staff however....the girl who I scheduled the appt with was all, "oh if it is a dog on raw who eats bones he very well could have an obstruction". 

I do also have a holistic vet who fully supports raw, but they are 30 minutes away. I like that my conventional vet is 3 minutes away and a doctor is on call 24/7.


----------



## meganr66 (Mar 2, 2012)

When Belle had a bone stuck in her butt the vet just about flipped a lid on me. I felt very embarrassed, I am a shy person as it is and he was just berating me in front of my boss and my husband about how he couldn't believe that i would feed my dog raw bones. and that dogs aren't carnivores and that i should be feeding kibble OR a manufactured "raw diet".


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meganr66 said:


> When Belle had a bone stuck in her butt the vet just about flipped a lid on me. I felt very embarrassed, I am a shy person as it is and he was just berating me in front of my boss and my husband about how he couldn't believe that i would feed my dog raw bones. and that dogs aren't carnivores and that i should be feeding kibble OR a manufactured "raw diet".


Yep, that pretty much sucked big time for you. And such a weird thing to happen, right when you started feeding raw.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I wouldn't take anything the vets say personal, they are only people with opinions and everyone's got one, an opinion. I have seen plenty of kibble fed dogs in the ER for over eating kibble and throwing up, eating there toys, rags, under garments ect. 

Just put aside the drama of personal opinion, the vet should be able to do that too, and when you find a vet that will, you have found a good vet...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have told vets I feed raw and lied and said I feed kibble. Why? Because if there is something wrong with my dog, I just KNOW thats what they will blame. Forget the fact that my senior dogs teeth are in great shape, or that is coat is actually growing and full, or even the fact that his poop is small and firm. Nope, his problem is the raw because Hill's said so in vet school. 

This is why we need research to study raw. To shut these people up.

I am sorry for you and George. I know I would take my dogs to the vet if it was my boss and cheaper. Don't let him make you feel bad for doing what you feel is the best thing for your dog. The real issue here is, what the heck is wrong with him. I hope he feels better soon.

The next time I go in for a wellness exam (with no issues to worry about) I think I will tell my current vet I feed raw and see what happens. I will brace myself for lectures and will arm myself with knowledge. More people need to come out of the freezer about this.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I had my dog at the vet a couple weeks ago for what I THINK was him eating some wild mushrooms.. He was vomiting with diarrhea and was a bit lethargic. Well the vet took an x-ray and saw the bone fragments (vet doesn't know I feed raw) and immediately blamed him "catching a rabbit". The tech came in and said "Hey Bentley, I heard you caught Thumper"

I wanted to facepalm right there. I just left letting them think this was a random one-time occurrence. Really don't see the point in starting an argument over my feed of choice. In any case, I'm still sure he had a minor toxic reaction to mushrooms.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What baffles me is that when sick dogs come into the vet diet really is one of the last things that's blamed if the dog is on kibble. Heaven forbid kibble is the culprit of the problem!

Instead of noticing how healthy the raw fed dogs are ALL THE TIME (pearly teeth, glossy coat, great muscle build, etc), vets choose to blame "raw" when a dog occasionally gets ill.

All dogs get sick every once in a while...its something that just happens regardless of diet.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

George had a big poop tonight, and his abdomen is looking and feeling a little better. I didn't give him anything for dinner except a very small piece of liver. Not sure if I'll give him breakfast.. probably will. I imagine he's still going to be "off" for another day or so.

Still not sure what he got into, but I assume it was the bag of kibble I still have kicking around. Guess I should finally toss that!

And I'm certainly not going to pay any attention to what the Dr said.. both dogs are doing just fine on raw, and obviously bone is an essential part of the diet. I was just VERY angry this afternoon that he wouldn't consider anything beyond those little pieces of bone.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm always surprised at how alarmed vets are when they see bones in the abdomen of a raw fed dog....and they know the dog is raw fed. Its like....hello, what did you expect to see in there??? 

When one of our cats got attacked we had to rush it to ER. The vet was more preoccupied with the fact that our cat had bones in its abdomen rather than its crushed face. I had to tell them numerous times its normal and to just focus on the matter at hand  

Rocks...thats what I'd be surprised to see LOL


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> The next time I go in for a wellness exam (with no issues to worry about) I think I will tell my current vet I feed raw and see what happens. I will brace myself for lectures and will arm myself with knowledge. More people need to come out of the freezer about this.


Well if it was anything like my yearly check up they may show complete indifference.


----------



## CaptainJack (Feb 13, 2012)

Jack had to go to the vet 2 weeks ago because his lymph node under his chin was very enlarged. It turned out he was fighting an infection of some sort, cause unknown, and antibiotics fixed him up. At the follow-up appointment, his PMR diet came up (not for the first time) and our vet acted shocked that he was just eating chicken and turkey. I guess she assumed I meant manufactured raw, and she was very concerned about his immune system being negatively affected by the lack of veggies and grains. I tried to explain that he'll get more variety after he's fully transitioned, but I don't think I did a good job of explaining PMR. She did ask me for websites where she could read about it, so that's a good start. Definetly made me question my choice of diet for Jack, because he was sick, and his 'doctor' was telling me it could be from his diet not being balanced. First time I felt real doubt since we started PMR a month ago


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

When Harv got a grass seed stuck in his throat which caused an abscess the first thing i was asked was has he been given any bones recently, well i told them he was fed raw and so the lecture started hwell: problem is i'm a VERY confrontational person and won't take sh** from anyone and will not be spoken down to.

Let's just say it's never been brought up again!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I had to take Willow into the vet within the past week.I was convinced it was because she had scratched her throat on a piece of bone...causing her to keep trying to cough it up. Once I had told my vet that she was on a PMR diet the FIRST WORDS out of his mouth were "Would you be willing to change her diet?" In which I just laughed. I don't get pushed around too easily so I told him absolutely not. He then basically ignored the fact that it turns out Willow had kennel cough (I only figured this out on my own when Raj caught the cough as well) and ruled it out as a scratch on her throat and to "stop feeding bones from here on out".


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> I wouldn't take anything the vets say personal, they are only people with opinions and everyone's got one, an opinion. I have seen plenty of kibble fed dogs in the ER for over eating kibble and throwing up, eating there toys, rags, under garments ect.
> 
> Just put aside the drama of personal opinion, the vet should be able to do that too, and when you find a vet that will, you have found a good vet...


I do take it personally. That I know something my vet does not know limits his ability to effectively treat my dogs.

It is one thing for my peers and I to disagree..it is a whoe different arena when the doctor for my dogs is blinded to alternative ways of feeding....which begs the question......what else is he against because it is not the norm....yet the dog is healthier and cleaner and dentally unchallenged.....and still the vet calls the diagnosis a scratching of the throat rather tha what it is..

It has taken me two years for my vets to stop trying to get me to see their light....and only now are they willing to admit there is maybe something to this.

My own human doctors know so little about nutrition and it is something that can and has not contributed to my maintenance, as there is no cure. Their ignorance and unwillingness to expand and continue their education to help me.

Yes...I take it personally....it is lonely having to research everything....

I think it is important that we be our own advocates and advocates for our pets, and it is a responsibility to share the burden and not lay it all at the doctor's or vet's feet...but to have to do it against the tide?

No. I definitely take it personally.


----------



## meganr66 (Mar 2, 2012)

Next time I go in with one of my dogs to my usual vet I am going to print out some reading info on raw for the doc. If the doc has that much of a problem with what I feed my dogs then I will take my dogs elsewhere. My dogs don't go into the vet that often but if it was an emergency i could always go to a different closer vet, I would rather use a vet that would at least read about what we are feeding instead of wigging out when they find out.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

The more I keep reading the more I realize ....... I LOVE MY VET. No they are not holistic, they are a traditional veterinary practice that respects my food choices and have never once tried to change my opinion. Prior to feeding PMR I was in their office every single month with one or more of my dogs. I have not seen them once in the last 15mths and when I popped in for a pregnancy x-ray they were super happy to see me and asked whats going on and why havent I been in. I told them I did a food change and have decided to try a natural approach with my dogs starting with a Raw diet. His response was "well you must be doing something right"  and then he emailed me asking for a food schedule and information regarding a Raw diet.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Raw feeding is getting pretty popular here in my little part of the world. I haven't switched Gally yet but I'm hoping our current vet will be supportive or at least indifferent since they have treated us very well so far. He told us on our first visit that he doesn't even try to question people's food choices anymore as long as the dog is doing well. Besides a free sample of Eukanuba in our puppy care package he's never tried to sell us anything or change our food so fingers crossed.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CaptainJack said:


> Jack had to go to the vet 2 weeks ago because his lymph node under his chin was very enlarged. It turned out he was fighting an infection of some sort, cause unknown, and antibiotics fixed him up. At the follow-up appointment, his PMR diet came up (not for the first time) and our vet acted shocked that he was just eating chicken and turkey. I guess she assumed I meant manufactured raw, and she was very concerned about his immune system being negatively affected by the lack of veggies and grains. I tried to explain that he'll get more variety after he's fully transitioned, but I don't think I did a good job of explaining PMR. She did ask me for websites where she could read about it, so that's a good start. Definetly made me question my choice of diet for Jack, because he was sick, and his 'doctor' was telling me it could be from his diet not being balanced. First time I felt real doubt since we started PMR a month ago


Most vets will be like your vets. They are all wrong  Next time, ask her what is the minimum amount of veggies and grains a dog needs to survive.

By the way, the answer is zero.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I'm always surprised at how alarmed vets are when they see bones in the abdomen of a raw fed dog....and they know the dog is raw fed. Its like....hello, what did you expect to see in there???
> 
> When one of our cats got attacked we had to rush it to ER. The vet was more preoccupied with the fact that our cat had bones in its abdomen rather than its crushed face. I had to tell them numerous times its normal and to just focus on the matter at hand
> 
> Rocks...thats what I'd be surprised to see LOL


Very sad, that's why I don't feed any bones 24 hour prior to a vet visit ,I'm afraid if what you said happen or if Pompadour vomits at the vet (he did twice when he was a tiny puppy he got dizzy in the car)this way the vet will not see any bones in the puke. :frown:


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

So my previous holistic vet was against raw. I wish I could have seen their greedy eyes in being 'holisitc' soon then later. In any case I have a great vet now. I told them my cats are raw fed, they said that was great. when my dogs were in for their annual (just exam and 3 yr rabies) she was discussing my feeding choice. I told her raw. She looked my beagle over and tried to give the shot. She ws amazed at the muscel. She told me to keep feeding him what I am becuase it's working well for him.  She really tried to find a reason to diss it but couldn't. At least she was ope with it and ok. 

I hope puppers is doing well now.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

magicre said:


> I do take it personally. That I know something my vet does not know limits his ability to effectively treat my dogs.
> 
> It is one thing for my peers and I to disagree..it is a whoe different arena when the doctor for my dogs is blinded to alternative ways of feeding....which begs the question......what else is he against because it is not the norm....yet the dog is healthier and cleaner and dentally unchallenged.....and still the vet calls the diagnosis a scratching of the throat rather tha what it is..
> 
> ...


I take this personally as well. I decided not to support any vets that don't accept my dogs diet. I have 1 vet to take care of smaller things and I think I might have another vet to take care of the more serious stuff. Both of these vets accept the raw diet. I'll tell you why that is so important to me. Two reasons. In order for my dogs to get the best care possible I need to be upfront with the vets on what I'm feeding. At no point can they hear the word raw and ignore everything else otherwise I leave with a dog who is still sick. If I'm not honest and lie about it what about the x-ray, what if a bone was stuck in the dog? It is best to be honest in my opinion. The second reason is because it is my money and I will go to the vets who provide me the most support. Those are the vets I want to keep in business. 

Was talking with my doctor about diets to help with my high blood pressure. She informed me that doctors and not the best at nutrition and gave me a recommendation to a nutritionist who will also see me on a sliding fee scale. If I didn't want to use medications and proved I can get the problem fixed with diet she is willing to help with that. I don't mind the recommending me to someone else. That is what the doctor should do if they feel they aren't the best ones to solve the problem.

My worst experience ever was with a holistic vet. Don't assume they are all prefect because they aren't. Mines told me he knew about the raw diet and was willing to help out with her sickness and heartworm meds. He charged a high fee for his time. I expected my visit to be about 150 dollars. Figured I was getting Bridget the best care possible so I was willing to pay it to find out what was going on. What actually happened is that he focused heavily on telling me about my dogs diet problem. That is great, you don't like the raw diet now can we please look at the dog? Nope, he was going to convince me to go away from the raw diet with stories and a little paper article he had that was very badly written. He wanted 240 dollars because he spent so much time on his stories. I told him 150 is the most he was going to get. It was a waste of my time to come there and he should feel lucky to get that. If he didn't want to take it then that was fine. I would have walked out without paying him a dime and contacted the BBB the same day in the event that any trouble arises so my side of the story would be told.

BTW, it was Re who I give the most credit to in solving Bridget's problem. He told me IBS didn't mean much at all. In my case it a bad reaction to chicken. No wonder the kibble wasn't working. Even if the kibble didn't have chicken in it didn't mean it wasn't processed in the same place. This is something that is much easier to solve on a raw diet.


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

That might happen sometimes. It happened with my dog once but luckily my vet didn't blame raw diet...


----------

